# Bell Internet Security Services Review



## imanea (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I have multiple systems in my household: W2k, XP, Vista, W7.

So far (over the years) I have been using a number of traditional Antivirus packages: McAfee, Norton, TrenMicro and latelly the free versions of Avira and AVG.

Bell (sympatico) is offering an Internet Security Services package (AV, ASpyware, Firewall).
I have been trying to find some information related to the quality of their services.
What I could find was very little, mostly outdated info.

This is quickly a brief summary:
- the package is provided by Radialpoint (known as well as Freedom, and previously as Zero Knowledge).
- no independent third party review comparison vis a vis other providers that I could find since it is not available directly for retail
- it looks that there were some Forum discussions in the past at Radialpoint, and at Rogers, which have been blocked (deleted). That approach makes me a bit suspicious.

I would be very interested in reviews and opinions about the quality of this last available package from Bell.
Feedback from technical persons as well as normal users would be very much appreciated.

Best regards
imanea


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

This one ?
http://assistance.sympatico.ca/index.cfm?method=content.view&content_id=17598


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's the english page:

http://internet.bell.ca/index.cfm?method=content.view&content_id=17598

In my opinion, all other security suites seem to do similar things, but, those have been reviewed and are better known. I wouldn't go with a no-name brand.


----------



## imanea (Nov 23, 2010)

I spoke with a Bell tech support and I found out that:
1. AV= Kaspersky
2. ASpy= BitDefender
3. Active shield= AVG
4. Firewall=??
But again the most important is to find out feedback from actual users:
-for how long instaled?
-how good is the interface?
-how good at protection/detection?
-issues?

All the best 
imanea
-


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like the nth Frankenstein Internet Security Suite to make more money. I never liked all-in-one solutions, they are usually a combination of good and lesser good parts. 
It isn't original either, Bell only re-invented the wheel, which has been done before. 
I'm not impressed, just another security based on blacklisting.
The good guys are always following the bad guys, that's not good. If the good guys want to win they have to run faster than the bad guys, but that doesn't happen.
P.S.: KAV is not an advanced+ AV-scanner anymore according the last av-comparatives tests.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

imanea, your ISP is just providing security software supplied by the lowest bidder. Whether packages like this come from your computer manufacturer or your Internet provider, product performance isn't the primary concern. It's partly a CYA maneuver and partly a sales tool. Your system's security and integrity is low on the priority list.


----------



## imanea (Nov 23, 2010)

Snagglegaster said:


> imanea, your ISP is just providing security software supplied by the lowest bidder. Whether packages like this come from your computer manufacturer or your Internet provider, product performance isn't the primary concern. It's partly a CYA maneuver and partly a sales tool. Your system's security and integrity is low on the priority list.


Snagglegaster,
Thank you for your opinion. I would agree with your general comment.
What is CYA by the way?
I am still hoping that actual users would post some feedback about their experiences.
imanea


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

imanea said:


> I am still hoping that actual users would post some feedback about their experiences.
> imanea


Who is going to pay $10/month (= $120/year), when there are free alternatives ? You can buy several software for $120.
Only users, who don't know about these free alternatives are potential customers for this security package = beginners, new users, less-knowledgeable users.
Who needs "Bell Disk Optimizer", when most users use CCleaner (freeware) already ?
Who needs "Bell Backup/Restore", when most users have a backup-system (free or paid) already ? Windows 7 offers a free backup-system.
All the rest is covered by freeware.
Most users are not interested in this expensive Bell security package, which means no popularity and less opinions. You are lucky, if you find a knowledgeable user at TSG, who really uses this package in practice and is able to evaluate it in an objective way.
Until now you didn't get any reply of such a user.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Anyone I know, switched from Bell (Sympatico) since support is terrible, takes forever to get someone knowledgeable from overseas.
My sister still uses them, but has a lot of problems, she thinks she is protected by Bell, but she is not. I would not pay anything to Bell I don't have to.
Read here the several options given for free protection under Malware and General Security, you will come across several suggestions. 

I do buy Kaspersky Internet Security and run Malwarebytes and ATF Cleaner and CCleaner often.


----------



## imanea (Nov 23, 2010)

bp936,
You make some good points.
I agree that technical support from oversee is very week.
I found out a trick how to get good suupport from Ottawa.
The first time you call with an issue you are directed oversee.
If you repeat the call (same day probably) they escalate your call to next level in Ottawa.
This is where you get a totally better experience.
I got that already 2 times.

Now regarding the cost: in my package that I already pay to Bell the Security Service is added "as a bonus at no extra cost".
That's why I am still interested in hearing from people that are using it or they tried to use it and find out real user feedback not just opinions without factual info.
One important piece of the package that I am interested is the Firewall, how good is it.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

If you are not paying extra, then Bell's Service should be ok. especially if they use Kaspersky.
You can use Windows firewall or get Comodo:
http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/firewall.php
I did use it before I bought KIS and also had AVG at one time.
Many reputable sites recommend it to use the free version.

Also try ATF Cleaner:
http://www.atribune.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=25
it helps to keep the clutter away.

I am with an IP long before Bell introduced Sympatico, so I only know what my do-workers and relatives told me about experiences with Bell.
On the other hand, I do have a Bell phone (nothing else is available where I am) and they are ok, once you call after a long wait to be connected to 611.


----------



## TAPCON_X (Nov 27, 2010)

I have been using Bell Internet Security for about 3 months now and have had no problems with loading or computer speeds.
As for the protection it seems to be doing a great job, my computer runs smoothly without problems, i routinely clean my computer with CCleaner also. 
If i'm surfing the internet and happen to come across a website that could potentially have a virus/ malware a bell message blocks the site warning you of such potential threats, also giving you the option of continuing if you see the website as fit. 
One issue that i have come across is with compatibility with internet explorer 9 and the Bell Service Advisor causing it to not load, but this does not affect the Bell Internet Security. 

I hope this helps you in your decision, I have also been looking for reviews about it but just decided to give it a try since it was included in my internet and haven't regretted it yet. 
I use this on my Desktop computer running Vista and my Laptop Running Windows 7. 

Best Regards TAPCON_X


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

As I said, if protection is included, then try it and if no problem exists, run Malwarebytes every once in a while.


----------

